# West Coast OTA Reports



## greenwave (Oct 23, 2006)

West Coasters, please post reports of how the new software release, and OTA in particular, is working out. Would love to hear how the HR20 tuner compares to the HR10-250 (which was so bad it gave me fits and is why I was an early adopter with the HR20), and whether there are any recording or to do list scheduling glitches.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mrshermanoaks (Aug 27, 2006)

greenwave said:


> West Coasters, please post reports of how the new software release, and OTA in particular, is working out. Would love to hear how the HR20 tuner compares to the HR10-250 (which was so bad it gave me fits and is why I was an early adopter with the HR20), and whether there are any recording or to do list scheduling glitches.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Posted this in the other thread, but for some reason I'm seeing almost no signal on my OTA tuner 1 while seeing 70-100% signals on my Tuner 2. No explanation as yet, and I'm not sure how it would be under my control seeing as how there's only one antenna connector and the splitter is internal.

And since it seems to look at OTA tuner 1 first, I'm actually only able to view one of my OTA channels - the rest show a "Searching for signal on the off-air tuner (771)" message.


----------



## Meklos (Nov 7, 2006)

If you tell it to record something on 1, can you surf on 2?


----------



## mrshermanoaks (Aug 27, 2006)

Meklos said:


> If you tell it to record something on 1, can you surf on 2?


Good call. Yes. So why isn't my #1 tuner working? Software related or hardware?

Also little thing to note: remember to add the OTA channels to your custom channel guide so they'll appear


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

I havent gotten it yet so I can't see it, but is it possible those signal strengths jump around depending on what you're asking the HR-20 to do? i.e. if you're recording from the Sat and watching OTA, does your Sat show you 1 tuner is lower or not being acquired, and vice versa. Since you now have effectively 4 tuner inputs and 2 outputs, is it just the receiver showing you how it's managing its 2 outputs? Just a thought.

EDIT: i.e. try recording 2 OTAs at once and then look at the signals.


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

Venice Beach, Los Angeles, CA... set it up and everything is fine. I'm getting mostly high 90s on both OTA tuners using a medium size directional rooftop antenna.


----------



## toy4two (Aug 18, 2006)

Anyone in the San Diego area that pulls in the Mexican stations report if Directv finds them in the primary or secondary market of San Diego.

I get 3 high def stations out of mexico (usually just watch soccer).

Just worried Directv filters out non-US stations. My old SIR-TS160 gets them fine with an indoor antenna.


----------



## memory1 (Dec 3, 2006)

The HR20 works as well as the HR10 in OTA tuning.
Here in Los Angeles it found 50 stations, 18 main with 1,2,4,or 5 sub channels
On the left side of the guide the main channel number is blue while OTA channel numbers are gray
Otherwise no problems


----------



## masmith (Dec 8, 2006)

I am in Oregon and mine is not active yet. I have reset it already. What do I need to do?


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

masmith said:


> I am in Oregon and mine is not active yet. I have reset it already. What do I need to do?


Wait...the release is just a small subset of the West coast at this point. Don't feel bad, those of us in the midwest won't see it until next Monday or later. If you are not in the defined release area, you cannot force an update...it will say it's getting it, but it will just download the firmware you are currently authorized for (the prior version). There really isn't any alternative but to monitor the forum and and then wait for it to come.


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

C'mon West Coasters -- give us a clue. If it makes you happy, tell us. If you have problems, tell us. We who are on the East coast may have a week to fuss and wonder. Help us out, please!

(Earl, I volunteer for the early tester program. In an former life I was an early tester for OS/2 (what?) and Windows. I can take the pain! Hurt me, hurt me!)


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

richlife said:


> C'mon West Coasters -- give us a clue. If it makes you happy, tell us. If you have problems, tell us. We who are on the East coast may have a week to fuss and wonder. Help us out, please!
> 
> (Earl, I volunteer for the early tester program. In an former life I was an early tester for OS/2 (what?) and Windows. I can take the pain! Hurt me, hurt me!)


Well,

I think it's obvious this baby's ready to roll Nationally. Don't you? :allthumbs


----------



## BuckeyeNut (Dec 3, 2006)

Bring It! 
It can't be any worse than what we have now.


----------



## NKy.Yall (Apr 8, 2004)

I was wondering how the tuner in the HR20 compares with the tuner in the H20 model. Reson why I ask I have the H20 for about a year now and the OTA reception/signal strength is great. I had a HR20 activated last night ran great for about3 hours then blew up basically.First the HDMI went blank,then heard a loud " POP" and started smelling smoke !!!!!!!!!! 
Anyway back to my question after my short rant,can anyone advise how good the OTA/tuner{s} compare with the H20???? 

By the way D* put a replacement in the mail today said I should have it in 2 days,and then shall try again.Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Koz (Sep 16, 2006)

Just got home and set-up my OTA. Everything went very smoothly with set-up.

There are a ton of OTA channels in LA. I checked the signals on all of them. (This is for reference for other LA people.) Most were 70+%. Some were in the 30-40 range, although they seem to come in just fine when I tune to them. Only 1 (channel 24, didn't check where the antenna for it is yet) did not come in. For reference, I'm in an apartment with a shared antenna on the roof.

I flipped around the channels for a couple minutes. I love the clarity, especially on PBS. Haven't done much of a comparison between MPEG4 and OTA locals for PQ yet, since the Pistons and Red Wings are both on right now.

Channel changing time seems about the same as before, maybe slightly quicker.

I'll be around for another hour or so if people have specific questions. Otherwise, I'll check back tomorrow. Hopefully it goes national soon, so you can all see it for yourself.


----------



## DeanS (Aug 23, 2006)

Hi All:

Just finished setting up my OTA stations here in L.A. CAN REPORT THAT THE HR20 IS A VERY SENSITIVE TUNER. I was able to lock on to stations my old Sony HD-100 could never get, including KCAL-DT!. In all, after completing the scan, I was given about 25 stations which were within acceptable signal ranges...for me, a signal reading greater that 50%, although I probably could lock on signals less than this. Granted, many of these digital stations in the L.A. area are hispanic or asian stations or have content I'm not interested in, but the HR20 pulled in many, many more stations than I thought possible. 

My reception from Mt. Wilson in L.A. is somewhat blocked by mountains, but this was not a problem this evening. I attribute this to: (A) the fact I "undiplexed" my OTA line from the satellite when the HR20 was installed; (B) the superior OTA reception of the HR20; and (C) a clear, quiet (non-windy) evening here in L.A.

I have never been able to receive KABC-DT at my home, not with the Sony or now with the HR20. This is due to the truely pathetic transmission power of their antenna on Mt. Wilson. However, the greatest "win" tonight was re-establishing digital contact with our PBS station here in L.A. - KCET. I'm a member and they have several outstanding Christmas specials coming up in HD that I didn't want to miss - thank you DirecTV!!

Don't want to go on and on.....but I had the HR20 installed within one week of its availability in L.A. Sure, I had some initial issues with the unit, but they have resolved themselves. I can only report that the OTA function is rock solid, as of this evening. Later, I will do some recording, but I do know that all of the "trick play" features of the unit will work with your OTA stations. I know this because I tested it.

I recommend that before you accept all of the digital stations that are in your DMA into the program guide that you test the signal strength of each station, as Earl suggests. This will save you time and effort later on. I will be doing some editing of the OTA stations in my favorites guide setup (don't forget this step!) either tonight or tomorrow. But so far, so good. BTW, both OTA tuners indicated nearly identical signal strengths for each station.


----------



## Dusty (Sep 21, 2006)

DeanS said:


> Hi All:
> 
> Just finished setting up my OTA stations here in L.A. CAN REPORT THAT THE HR20 IS A VERY SENSITIVE TUNER. I was able to lock on to stations my old Sony HD-100 could never get, including KCAL-DT!. In all, after completing the scan, I was given about 25 stations which were within acceptable signal ranges...for me, a signal reading greater that 50%, although I probably could lock on signals less than this. Granted, many of these digital stations in the L.A. area are hispanic or asian stations or have content I'm not interested in, but the HR20 pulled in many, many more stations than I thought possible.
> 
> ...


Sounds like this thing is ready to roll. I am on the west coast but haven't received it. I actually don't care if it is rock solid. Just give it to me. Remind me how to do a forced download?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Dusty said:


> Sounds like this thing is ready to roll. I am on the west coast but haven't received it. I actually don't care if it is rock solid. Just give it to me. Remind me how to do a forced download?


Likely won't do you any good. If you didn't get it, you probably can't force it yet.

To try: reboot (either red button or from setup menu) then press 0 2 4 6 8 at the first welcome screen.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Bad Rex (Sep 25, 2006)

Meklos said:


> If you tell it to record something on 1, can you surf on 2?


How does one tell the HR20 to record on tuner 1?
Will a single recording always try to use tuner 1? 
If one was watching tuner 1, wouldn't the HR20 try to use tuner 2 to record?
Is there a way to explicitly choose a tuner for recording?
Is there a way to see what tuner you are viewing?


----------



## Bad Rex (Sep 25, 2006)

mrshermanoaks said:


> Good call. Yes. So why isn't my #1 tuner working? Software related or hardware?


If it was software, they would not have released it. Sounds like you have a bad tuner. If a reset, doesn't fix it, call D* and ask for a replacement.


----------



## greenwave (Oct 23, 2006)

DeanS said:


> Hi All:
> 
> Just finished setting up my OTA stations here in L.A. CAN REPORT THAT THE HR20 IS A VERY SENSITIVE TUNER. I was able to lock on to stations my old Sony HD-100 could never get, including KCAL-DT!. In all, after completing the scan, I was given about 25 stations which were within acceptable signal ranges...for me, a signal reading greater that 50%, although I probably could lock on signals less than this. Granted, many of these digital stations in the L.A. area are hispanic or asian stations or have content I'm not interested in, but the HR20 pulled in many, many more stations than I thought possible.
> 
> ...


Great update, thanks! Very encouraging.

Any other West Coast updates????


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Did any additional cities/zip codes receive this update last night? I did not in Seattle.


----------



## biggorilla (Aug 16, 2006)

I live in the San Fernando Valley with a few apartment buildings just edging into my clear line to Mt. Wilson. I have a Terk HDTVs antenna on the roof with a line into the house to a Dist. Amp then out to a Variable Attenuator then to a DC Block to the HR20.

When this set up is hooked up to my Sony HDTV, I can get virtually every OTA digital Channel out there. When hooked up to the HR20, I get maybe 20% to 35% of those channels.

Not really sure what's going on with the HR20, my Sony must have a more sensitive tuner (these results seemed similar on the HR10-250 if I recall). Thanks to fellow posters, I got some advice on how to improve the signal (such as the DC Block and Variable Attenuator), these did improve the signal somewhat, went from on 2 or 3 channels tuned in to now maybe 5-10 out of at least 25-30 channels (depending where you are in LA).

I'm at least getting one (out of 2) PBS-HD channels, so not a complete waste but I just can't figure out why I'm getting such bad results via the HR20. 

Any suggestions are always appreciated!


----------



## gr8reb8 (Aug 21, 2006)

If you can, try connecting directly from HR20 to antenna, bypassing DC Block, Attenuator and amp.


----------



## biggorilla (Aug 16, 2006)

gr8reb8 said:


> If you can, try connecting directly from HR20 to antenna, bypassing DC Block, Attenuator and amp.


Tried that and signal was worse. Thanks!


----------



## UrbanDad (Aug 29, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> Did any additional cities/zip codes receive this update last night? I did not in Seattle.


Nothing in San Francisco either.... yet.


----------



## stretch (Dec 8, 2006)

I got the update yesterday at 2:45 a.m. When I got home from work yesterday I went into Setup and the Antenna option was available. After putting in my zipcode, the receiver was able to pull in 50 OTA HD including all the major locals, PBS, Univision, Telemundo, and sub channels. This took about 4 minutes. It then gave me the option to edit those channels I wanted to keep. I kept them all for now. I only live about 15 miles from Mt. Wilson with a clear line of sight. I live in a town house and have an indoor Silver Sensor antenna. I use a splitter to hook the antenna to my DLP and the HR20-700. The signal is very strong on most stations ranging from 85-100. NBC locals were the weakest coming in at aroung 68-75.

The guide is now listing 4 each of the network stations. For example channel 2, the local CBS station is shown as 2, KCBS(mpeg-4), 2-1(OTA), and 81 (Directv mpeg-2)

After a few more days of playing around, I will have to edit the guide preference to show only those stations I want. I've tested the mpeg-4 feed side-by-side with the OTA HD feed using pip and did not see much difference, if any. The OTA color was perhaps a tad richer but it could just be that I have not calibrated my Mitsubishi DLP after hooking up the HR20-700 via HDMI.

BTW, the local installer used by Directv did not hook up the Zinwell 6X8 multiswitch. I was told by Directv that one was sent to DirectSat USA (the local installer). I think the installer kept it for resell on eBay. Directv scheduled another installation date for me to rectify this situation. For my trouble (which was none at all) they gave me $10 off HBO for 6 months.


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

mrshermanoaks said:


> Posted this in the other thread, but for some reason *I'm seeing almost no signal on my OTA tuner 1 while seeing 70-100% signals on my Tuner 2.* No explanation as yet, and I'm not sure how it would be under my control seeing as how there's only one antenna connector and the splitter is internal.
> 
> And since it seems to look at OTA tuner 1 first, I'm actually only able to view one of my OTA channels - the rest show a "Searching for signal on the off-air tuner (771)" message.


Just for the heck of it try recording 2 OTA programs at the same time and see what happens.


----------



## VLaslow (Aug 16, 2006)

When I came home last night, the OTA release had installed. I followed Earl's instructions and OTA was enabled and working with no difficulty.

I am using a small Radio Shack UHF antenna in my attic. Results with the HR10-250 had been very good. Splitting the signal with the HR20 shows a reduction from about 98% to 85-90% on BOTH boxes. 

I am in the Los Angeles market 64 miles east of most transmitters on Mt. Wilson. I am able to receive all channels except 24 which is several degrees off from the others. It's a small PBS station and I am getting KCET, channel 28 at 85%, so I don't need 24.

The HR20 recorded three programs last night OTA and they look beautiful to my eyes.

This is a winner!


----------



## VLaslow (Aug 16, 2006)

Blitz68 said:


> Just for the heck of it try recording 2 OTA programs at the same time and see what happens.


Oops! Maybe I spoke a little too soon. While the HR20 seems to be recording two OTA programs at once, or one OTA and one HD, the second one I start will not playback OR Save and Keep.

It also seems to be working the same way while recording two D* HD channels.

Either I missed a reported problem or something odd has happened.


----------



## JJaret (Aug 25, 2004)

Here on Westside of LA, everything is working well. I can tune every station that I need. I did notice signal strengths that were 5% to 10% lower than HR10 and my former H20. Note that the one station, 13-1, that shows a signal strength of only about 52% had no breakups of note. 

As with the H20, I find OTA-MPEG2 picture is ever-so slightly better than MPEG4 locals. The HR20 seams to respond better with the OTA stations. Much faster tuning and it returns faster after picture/signal breakups. My guess is that MPEG4 requires more processing resources than MPEG2. Since storage space is not an issue for me at this time, I still have my HR10, I think I'll use OTA and not MPEG4 locals for now.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

If you don't mind, if those of you who have 104 now could try testing some recordings from OTA/OTA , SAT/OTA, and SAT/SAT, that would be very helpful. Hammer on that box.

It seems too quiet so far to me, meaning either there are no/few problems, or it simply isn't a wide enough release.

Earl, we're ready - release the hounds!



VLaslow said:


> Oops! Maybe I spoke a little too soon. While the HR20 seems to be recording two OTA programs at once, or one OTA and one HD, the second one I start will not playback OR Save and Keep.
> 
> It also seems to be working the same way while recording two D* HD channels.
> 
> Either I missed a reported problem or something odd has happened.


----------



## keithki (Oct 25, 2006)

VLaslow said:


> Oops! Maybe I spoke a little too soon. While the HR20 seems to be recording two OTA programs at once, or one OTA and one HD, the second one I start will not playback OR Save and Keep.


Same here. Not really that much of a complaint other than the fact I think there should be a conflict warning. I would hate to setup two series links and find out that one doesn't record.

In fact, that's what would've happened if I had not read this post.

All other recording combinations seem to work fine.


----------



## Dusty (Sep 21, 2006)

I don't understand why DTV choose to release OTA to LA area first. They already have MPEG4 local and MPEG2 national feed. They are not as desperate as those of us in Portland, Oregon, which has only two MPEG4 local stations and no national feed. I hope I get it by Sunday morning, in time for NFL games on CBS. If it is released here, it will be tried and tested.

I tried 02468 forced download last night, and of course in vain. I checked the system information this morning. Still no 104. There is no scheduled download information on either machines this morning. I don't know if there is any point to try 02468 sequence again.

Please release the hound. I am ready.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

VLaslow said:


> Oops! Maybe I spoke a little too soon. While the HR20 seems to be recording two OTA programs at once, or one OTA and one HD, the second one I start will not playback OR Save and Keep.
> 
> It also seems to be working the same way while recording two D* HD channels.
> 
> Either I missed a reported problem or something odd has happened.


What do you mean by "one OTA and one HD"? Do you mean 1 OTA/1 SAT?


----------



## VLaslow (Aug 16, 2006)

mikeny said:


> What do you mean by "one OTA and one HD"? Do you mean 1 OTA/1 SAT?


Yes, 1 OTAand 1 SAT.

Perhaps it has something to do with trying to play them while they are recording. I recorded two HD OTA's at 12:00pm, waited for them to complete, and was able to play both of them back.


----------



## Koz (Sep 16, 2006)

Dusty said:


> I don't understand why DTV choose to release OTA to LA area first. They already have MPEG4 local and MPEG2 national feed. They are not as desperate as those of us in Portland, Oregon, which has only two MPEG4 local stations and no national feed.


My guess is that's exactly why we get it first in LA. We already have locals over SAT, so if something doesn't work in OTA, no one is affected too much. It's as painless a test as they are going to get with the lowest penalty for failure.

Also, I think D* is really trying to hit the LA market as best they can. TW is really marketing themselves strongly here since the Adelphia/Comcast buyout recently. D* has been hitting back with a lot of ads (especially regarding NFLN). This would also be why we got the first batch of HR20's this fall during the limited release.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

Awesome. Have you tried 1 OTA and 1 SAT? That'd be great if you could test it out. 
Thanks.



VLaslow said:


> Yes, 1 OTAand 1 SAT.
> 
> Perhaps it has something to do with trying to play them while they are recording. I recorded two HD OTA's at 12:00pm, waited for them to complete, and was able to play both of them back.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Koz said:


> My guess is that's exactly why we get it first in LA. We already have locals over SAT, so if something doesn't work in OTA, no one is affected too much. It's as painless a test as they are going to get with the lowest penalty for failure.
> 
> Also, I think D* is really trying to hit the LA market as best they can. TW is really marketing themselves strongly here since the Adelphia/Comcast buyout recently. D* has been hitting back with a lot of ads (especially regarding NFLN). This would also be why we got the first batch of HR20's this fall during the limited release.


While D*'s actual rationale for how they do it will remain a mystery, I certainly wouldn't object if the speculative reasons you provided turned out to be largely accurate. (and note that I am one of the people "negatively impacted" by the current method. Iowa isn't the end of the earth, but you can see it from here.)


----------



## Howie (Aug 16, 2006)

Koz said:


> My guess is that's exactly why we get it first in LA. We already have locals over SAT, so if something doesn't work in OTA, no one is affected too much. It's as painless a test as they are going to get with the lowest penalty for failure.
> 
> Also, I think D* is really trying to hit the LA market as best they can. TW is really marketing themselves strongly here since the Adelphia/Comcast buyout recently. D* has been hitting back with a lot of ads (especially regarding NFLN). This would also be why we got the first batch of HR20's this fall during the limited release.


I think the real reason they let you SoCal guys have it first is that they feel sorry for you for not having a pro football team for so long. You're welcome to have the Raiders back if you want them.:grin:


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Ouch!


----------



## Koz (Sep 16, 2006)

That's funny, but also sad since I grew up in Michigan and am a Lions fan. At this point, I'd rather not have a pro football team.


----------



## Howie (Aug 16, 2006)

Koz said:


> That's funny, but also sad since I grew up in Michigan and am a Lions fan. At this point, I'd rather not have a pro football team.


Lions/Raiders - now that would be one hell of a matchup!:


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

That makes sense for them, but doesn't really help the testing process. If SoCal people have locals over SAT, how many of them already have antennas set up? This is probably contributing to at least the lack of reports of whether OTA is working well or not. I would bet much of the discussion in the OTA sticky is centered around those anticipating the 104 release, not nearly as many from those in SoCal reporting on its performance.



Koz said:


> My guess is that's exactly why we get it first in LA. We already have locals over SAT, so if something doesn't work in OTA, no one is affected too much. It's as painless a test as they are going to get with the lowest penalty for failure.
> 
> Also, I think D* is really trying to hit the LA market as best they can. TW is really marketing themselves strongly here since the Adelphia/Comcast buyout recently. D* has been hitting back with a lot of ads (especially regarding NFLN). This would also be why we got the first batch of HR20's this fall during the limited release.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

NKy.Yall said:


> By the way D* put a replacement in the mail today said I should have it in 2 days,and then shall try again.


Unless they use FedEx, you won't see it until Monday.

I'm interested in seeing what proportion of those activated report OTA tuner 1 being gimpy.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Canis Lupus said:


> That makes sense for them, but doesn't really help the testing process. If SoCal people have locals over SAT, how many of them already have antennas set up?


If they want a real test, they should start in Portland, OR where only two HD LIL (Fox, NBC) are offered. We have access to 23 digital channels with OTA and two without.

Before you suggest that I'm being selfish, I'm just trying to address the issue of time zone differences.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

Not selfish at all  . That actually makes sense while still being in the PST. I assume you had already prepared for OTA by putting up an antenna. See? Makes sense. 



harsh said:


> If they want a real test, they should start in Portland, OR where only two HD LIL (Fox, NBC) are offered. We have access to 23 digital channels with OTA and two without.
> 
> Before you suggest that I'm being selfish, I'm just trying to address the issue of time zone differences.


----------



## Koz (Sep 16, 2006)

Howie said:


> Lions/Raiders - now that would be one hell of a matchup!:


"Hell" being the operative word. Why did I buy Sunday Ticket again? To watch the Lions? It's ridiculous. At least Michigan is coming out to the Rose Bowl in a few weeks.

Anyway, I admit harsh and Canis Lupis have a point about putting it in a area that needs it most first. I don't think I could make that determination unless I actually worked there. (speaking of which, isn't D* based down in El Segundo? Could be another reason LA gets it first.) I was just trying to point out some other possibilities.

Hope you all get your OTA soon. Worked great in the limited time I had with it last night. I'll give it a better test tonight when I get home from work.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

That'd be great thanks. Try also recording a mixed bag and watching one or both of them while they're recording. Much appreciated.



Koz said:


> "Hell" being the operative word. Why did I buy Sunday Ticket again? To watch the Lions? It's ridiculous. At least Michigan is coming out to the Rose Bowl in a few weeks.
> 
> Anyway, I admit harsh and Canis Lupis have a point about putting it in a area that needs it most first. I don't think I could make that determination unless I actually worked there. (speaking of which, isn't D* based down in El Segundo? Could be another reason LA gets it first.) I was just trying to point out some other possibilities.
> 
> Hope you all get your OTA soon. Worked great in the limited time I had with it last night. I'll give it a better test tonight when I get home from work.


----------



## keithki (Oct 25, 2006)

To follow up my previous post, I did a few quick tests and there only seems to be a problem when trying to record 2 OTA channels.

Although it has the recording symbol, there is no buffer on the second program recorded. While recording, the program will show up in My Playlist, but once the recording stops, it is removed. The first program records as it should.

I did not have any problems recording two satellite locals, or 1 OTA and 1 satellite. I don't know why the previous poster said the problem was occurring with his satellite HD channels as well.

Did somebody mention that the unit was only supposed to be able to record 1 OTA channel at a time? I don't know why this would be considering that I can record 1 OTA and also watch another OTA channel--obviously both OTA tuners are working correctly.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Koz said:


> That's funny, but also sad since I grew up in Michigan and am a Lions fan. At this point, I'd rather not have a pro football team.


Lions are a PRO team? lol


----------



## gsand (Oct 11, 2006)

Works great! No probs at all. Sherman Oaks, CA


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

gsand said:


> Works great! No probs at all. Sherman Oaks, CA


Could you try to record 2 OTA channels at the same time and report back on whether it works properly or not? TIA


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

Excellent. Have u tried recording some different mixes of recordings etc SAT/OTA, OTA/OTA. Seems promising so far.

EDIT: What hasan said! (Can u tell we're both anxiously anticipating).


----------



## gsand (Oct 11, 2006)

Dusty said:


> I don't understand why DTV choose to release OTA to LA area first. They already have MPEG4 local and MPEG2 national feed. They are not as desperate as those of us in Portland, Oregon, which has only two MPEG4 local stations and no national feed. I hope I get it by Sunday morning, in time for NFL games on CBS. If it is released here, it will be tried and tested.
> 
> I tried 02468 forced download last night, and of course in vain. I checked the system information this morning. Still no 104. There is no scheduled download information on either machines this morning. I don't know if there is any point to try 02468 sequence again.
> 
> Please release the hound. I am ready.


It's released in LA cuz LA rules!

ho ho...


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

So besides OTA, has this new software release fixed things or not?

Thanks!


----------



## gsand (Oct 11, 2006)

hasan said:


> Could you try to record 2 OTA channels at the same time and report back on whether it works properly or not? TIA


Yeah, works fine. What's a big concern?


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

We're just curious about how well it handles recording from what are effectively 4 inputs (inside the box). Those of us who don't get locals over the SAT are waiting for just that ability (to record OTA).



gsand said:


> Yeah, works fine. What's a big concern?


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

Sorry Keithki - missed this post. Are u saying you recorded 2 OTA's simultaneously and although they both recorded, the 2nd program was deleted from your playlist after it appeared to have recorded it?

This would be different BTW than the issue you described concerning the buffers. There is only 1 live buffer on the HR-20.

So was the 2nd program deleted after recording, or was that 2nd program still available to watch after recording?

Thanks.



keithki said:


> To follow up my previous post, I did a few quick tests and there only seems to be a problem when trying to record 2 OTA channels.
> 
> Although it has the recording symbol, there is no buffer on the second program recorded. While recording, the program will show up in My Playlist, but once the recording stops, it is removed. The first program records as it should.
> 
> ...


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

gsand said:


> Yeah, works fine. What's a big concern?


One person who got the update seemed to be saying he couldn't record two OTAs at the same time (which is certainly should do)...he must have a problem with his HR20. Thanks so much for testing and getting back to us!


----------



## DeanS (Aug 23, 2006)

Managed to do some quick checks of digital stations which I scanned for in the L.A. area on the HR20. I tuned to each station to verify reception. My list is attached. Because of my physical location, I cannot receive KABC-DT or KCOP-DT (UPN), but was never able to in the past. Also, the three stations marked "No" may not have been transmitting at the time I tuned to them. Hope this information is useful.....


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

houskamp said:


> Lions are a PRO team? lol


Originally being from Mi I can say that Detroit is a professional first round top pick team. Now if they could only pick some good ones.  Ernie Sims is the best pick they have had since they got Barry


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I live on the outskirts of the Los Angeles DMA, too far to get NTSC signals but I have been receiving ATSC OTA signals through my TV for a while now. 

OTA reception on the HR20 is on par with the TV's internal tuner. Guide data seems accurate, and I am able to get all the LA locals which antennaweb.org says I should, except KCOP-DT 13 and KVCR-DT 24. I suspect KVCR is a very low power station, being San Bernardino PBS. 

Signal strengths on both tuners are about the same, though tuner 2 shows faster to respond on the test. After about 2 seconds both are close to equal, 85-100% on all the stations from Mt. Wilson, except KCOP-DT 13 which had no signal whatsoever. 

So far, very satisfied. Quality is excellent.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

Awesome.. Any recording issues to report so far or all good? Thx.



lamontcranston said:


> I live on the outskirts of the Los Angeles DMA, too far to get NTSC signals but I have been receiving ATSC OTA signals through my TV for a while now.
> 
> OTA reception on the HR20 is on par with the TV's internal tuner. Guide data seems accurate, and I am able to get all the LA locals which antennaweb.org says I should, except KCOP-DT 13 and KVCR-DT 24. I suspect KVCR is a very low power station, being San Bernardino PBS.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

No record issues so far but I haven't historically seen the kind of problems that others in this forum have seen. It should be interesting, though -- as I am about 55 miles from the towers and am using a 40-year-old chimney-mounted aerial with the original twinax wire, which is run to 10-year-old RG59 unused cable-company wire. The twinax is connected to the RG59 with a $3 matching transformer. My point is, if I can get good OTA with this mishmash, most others should be able to do the same.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

Excellent Lamont. I haven't had probs either so was hoping for good news on it. Sounds like your old skool antenna setup is the way to go.  Mine is also older and wedged in the attic, but I'm clear line of sight and only 18 miles to a single mountaintop location. They look great on the TV tuner already, so looking forward to recording. Thanks for the info.



lamontcranston said:


> No record issues so far but I haven't historically seen the kind of problems that others in this forum have seen. It should be interesting, though -- as I am about 55 miles from the towers and am using a 40-year-old chimney-mounted aerial with the original twinax wire, which is run to 10-year-old RG59 unused cable-company wire. The twinax is connected to the RG59 with a $3 matching transformer. My point is, if I can get good OTA with this mishmash, most others should be able to do the same.


----------



## Inches (Jan 5, 2005)

Have they turned on the OTA in the Bay Area?? I have been waiting for OTA before even thinking of an HR20 since I can get all of KQED's digital channels


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

Inches said:


> Have they turned on the OTA in the Bay Area?? I have been waiting for OTA before even thinking of an HR20 since I can get all of KQED's digital channels


Not yet for Northern California (Bay Area and Sacramento DMA's)

My *GUESS* is some time next week if all goes well this weekend.


----------



## keithki (Oct 25, 2006)

I definitely can NOT record two OTA programs at the same time. Can somebody else confirm that they can definitely record AND playback both OTA recordings?

As far as I can tell, only myself and one other claims that there is a problem recording two OTA programs at the same time.

Keith


----------



## keithki (Oct 25, 2006)

Canis Lupus said:


> Sorry Keithki - missed this post. Are u saying you recorded 2 OTA's simultaneously and although they both recorded, the 2nd program was deleted from your playlist after it appeared to have recorded it?
> 
> This would be different BTW than the issue you described concerning the buffers. There is only 1 live buffer on the HR-20.
> 
> ...


Yes the 2nd program APPEARS to record, but then is immediately removed from the playlist once the recording is stopped.


----------



## S. DiThomas (Oct 8, 2006)

keithki said:


> I definitely can NOT record two OTA programs at the same time. Can somebody else confirm that they can definitely record AND playback both OTA recordings?
> 
> As far as I can tell, only myself and one other claims that there is a problem recording two OTA programs at the same time.
> 
> Keith


Anyone else with this issue. This is a big deal. I often record two HD MPEG2 programs and need to confirm someone has recorded both of the following at one time (my OTA is still a work in progress):

1 MPEG2 and 1 OTA MPEG2
1 MPEG2 and 1 MPEG4
2 OTA MPEG2
1 OTA MPEG 2 and 1 MPEG 4 (I will bet that will be a box killer...).

I can't try the last one since I am not on MPEG 4 yet....

Earl?

You get this to work without issue now that you have OTA up?


----------



## greenwave (Oct 23, 2006)

The absence of a litany of horror stories about the west coast OTA activiation seems to be a very good sign. Only 2 posters that I have seen have suggested there is an issue with simultaneous recording of 2 OTA programs. Has anyone else experienced this? Any more info from the 2 posters that might shed some light on why they had this problem?


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

Can you check your history to see what the status of those 2nd recordings are/were? (i.e. do they show up in the history and if so what status do they show? canceled, deleted by user, etc?) .



keithki said:


> Yes the 2nd program APPEARS to record, but then is immediately removed from the playlist once the recording is stopped.


----------



## dcymbor (Nov 6, 2006)

I'm in Corona CA about 38 mi from the transmitters. Hooked up a medium size antenna that has been in my garage rafters for years and get all channels except for kcop 13. Signal strengths are between 65 to 100. Picture looks great and the one show I tried to record worked fine.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

Great dcymbor. Have you tried to record from OTA, and if so can you also try to record 2 OTAs, 1 Sat and 1 OTA, and 2 Sat to see how that works? 
Thanks.



dcymbor said:


> I'm in Corona CA about 38 mi from the transmitters. Hooked up a medium size antenna that has been in my garage rafters for years and get all channels except for kcop 13. Signal strengths are between 65 to 100. Picture looks great and the one show I tried to record worked fine.


----------



## Avery (Oct 23, 2006)

One concern I have is when recording OTA and signal drops out for a few seconds or longer is the recording still watch able or is it corrupt? On HR-10 it would just cut out the no signal area so you would not have to fast forward through it but could watch every thing else.


----------



## keithki (Oct 25, 2006)

Canis Lupus said:


> Can you check your history to see what the status of those 2nd recordings are/were? (i.e. do they show up in the history and if so what status do they show? canceled, deleted by user, etc?) .


OK, so I performed a red button reset and the recordings that were deleted earlier now show up under My Playlist. I tried recording OTA/OTA again and it works fine afterall!

But, now I have something very strange happening. CBS (2-1) and KTLA (5-1, 5-5) are not showing a picture (or audio for that matter), however, it will still record properly. When I play the recorded program from My Playlist, everything is fine--picture and audio.

I have tried resetting the unit, including resetting the OTA settings and redoing the initial setup. Those 2 channels still won't show anything live. And, yes, those 2 channels were working fine until I did the red button reset.

EDIT: scratch that--The Tube on KTLA (5-5) will play back if I record it, but there is no audio. CBS (2-1) and KTLA (5-1) will record, but I figured out that neither will show anything until I press fast forward, rewind, or pause.

I'm confused.

EDIT 2: Well, somewhere in the middle of testing things, I got back to where I started--when recording two OTA programs, the second disappears from My Playlist upon stopping the recording. Reset button brings them back.

I give up. I have no idea what's going on.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

Hmm. OK Keithki, thanks for going through the effort so far. If you have time, you may want to report these experiences in the stickies (OTA sticky and 104 sticky) up top. You're one of the few even on the forum who are reporting their experiences trying these things, so it might be a good idea to push these issues up into the stickies. Thanks. 

BTW - seems like your middle issue (retrieving a recorded program only to find you can't watch it unless you FF etc) is a common one for those with problems (the unwatchable bug), even in earlier software releases, so you might want to report your experiences up in the stickies. Thanks again for being a guinea pig.


----------



## DeanS (Aug 23, 2006)

I encountered what appears the same issue last evening, namely, the inability to tune in several stations (just a blank screen and no audio), but this was not limited to just OTA stations. 

In my case, I was recording "The Lost Room" on the SciFi channel (6- 8 PM) and then "House" from (8-10 PM). I thought I had lost the "Lost Room" recording, since when I went to play it, I got just a blank screen and no audio. However, a red button reset restored all stations and the recorded programs played fine, except for "House," in which I lost 5 or 6 minutes (the HR20 "recovers" after reset and continues to record content). 

I don't know if this is new bug or not. I seem to recall having to reset the receiver several weeks ago when a similar problem occured....


----------

